# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Σπίνος το αρσενικό και το θηλυκό.

## οδυσσέας

σε σπορο πευκου

----------


## DimitrisPas13

πάρα πολύ όμορφη εικόνα...!!!ξέρουμε αν ο σπίνος αυτός είναι αρσενικός ή θηλυκός;;;;

----------


## xarhs

θυληκος ειναι δημητρη

----------


## οδυσσέας

ειναι θηλυκο.

*Χαρη με προλαβες για ενα δευτερολεπτο  :Happy0065:

----------


## xarhs

> ειναι θηλυκο.
> 
> *Χαρη με προλαβες για ενα δευτερολεπτο



κωστα τωρα που κοιταξα καλυτερα εχει καποια σημαδια που μου λενε οτι ειναι μικρο αρσενικο..........

----------


## xarhs

κωστα ειναι σιγουρα μικρο αρσενικο........ εχει τη μασκα και γυρω απο τα ματια που εχει παρει το ελαφρυ πρωτο κοκκινοπω χρωμα και απο πανω απο το κεφαλι το ανοιχτο γκρι..

απλα οταν ο αρσενικος σπινος ειναι μικρος ειναι ετσι..............

να ενα καθαρο θυληκο.......

----------


## οδυσσέας

αν ηταν αρσενικο δεν θα επρεπε να κοκκινηζει και στην ραχη?
δες εδω μικρα αρσενικα. http://www.flickr.com/photos/5449363...n/photostream/

----------


## xarhs

εγω οδυσσεα οταν ειχα σπινους πολλους ομως ειχα αυτο το προβλήμα.... οταν ειναι μικροι δεν τους ξεχωριζεις.

ο σπινος αυτος κοκκινιζει παραπανω και στο κεφαλακι ειναι γκρι ξεκαθαρα.....

δεν ξερω αλλα εμενα κατι μου λεει οτι ειναι αρσενικος 100%

----------


## xarhs

το στοιχειο που καταλαβαινεις ενα αρσενικο ειναι τα πρωτα  ψιλοκοκκινα φτερακια στο λαιμο... αυτο ειναι το πρωτο σημαδι.

σε αλλα ειναι πι ευδιακριτο σε αλλα λιγοτερο... ο σπινος στην ραχη εχει ενα καφε σκουρο και αυτος το εχει λιγο λιγοτερο απο κανονικο.

το κοκκινο στο λαιμο δεν δικαιολογειτε με τιποτα απο θυληκο.

εχει εντονο πρασινο πανω απο την ουρα , και το καθαρα γκρι πανω στο κεφαλι..... το γκρι πανω στο κεφαλι ετσι πρωτοεμφανιζεται οταν ειναι μικρο

----------


## jk21

και γω  για θηλυκο το ειχα με την πρωτη ματια ,αλλα προσεχοντας στο λαιμο -στηθος αν και δεν εχει καλη γωνια ληψης να μας βοηθα η φωτο ,νομιζω παει να πορτοκαλισει και ο Χαρης πρεπει να εχει δικιο

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη εχει και γκρι πανω απο το κεφαλι........ το γκρι που οταν ενηλικιωθει θα μοιαζει με μπλε.......

----------


## jk21

δεν μου λεει κατι βασιμο ... η γωνια ληψης και ο φωτισμος ,μπορει το λαδι να το γκριζαρουν ελαφρως ανετα ... μπορει να ειναι και ετσι αλλα εμενα μονο ο λαιμος μου δινει σημαδια καπως σιγουρα

----------


## xarhs

εγω που εχω δει σε κλουβι την φαση αλλαγης φτερωματος.......... αυτα τα δυο σημαδια ειναι τα βασικα...!!!!!!!

το κοκκινωπο ειναι το πιο σιγουρο αλλα μετα κοιτας το γριζωπο στο κεφαλι........  

παιδια ειμαι ασχετος απο ιθαγενη αλλα πανω στους σπινους εχω κανει διατριβη....

----------

